# HTA - Hutchison Telecommunications (Australia)



## still_in_school (5 August 2004)

*HTA - Whats your thoughts ?*

Hi Guys,

just your thoughts on Hutchinson (3G Mobile), where do you think the stock could be heading towards....?

my techincal analysis is showing, a long bearish candle, with small shadows, but due to the amount of volume traded, HTA broke resistance (which is not 100% confirmed, if this is sustantable), but also has managed to open higher than previous close, with quite a considerable gap, (the gap formation, could seeming prove to be a new line of support)

the company is highly leverage... but due to its new 3G mobile, and heavy advertising, and cheap call rates... and video messaging, the company is in a league of its own, in this market niche...

also following today... some strong buys, at volumes of 100,000 units, consistenly, but also some big share holders are holding on to the stock, with 1 million plus units.... and seem to be controlling/dominating the stock value as it trades up....

does this stock look like a winner? or hold for the long term growth?

Cheers,
sis


----------



## stefan (6 August 2004)

*Re: HTA - Whats your thoughts ?*

I was watching HTA for a while. Now that it's at these new high levels, you will have to ask if the Telstra deal is reflected in the new share price for now. I think it is. This one may be good for a few day trades as it may continue to trade on high volume and within a few cents this week. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## still_in_school (6 August 2004)

*Re: HTA - Whats your thoughts ?*

HTA update...

with this morning open and bear market rally, HTA, was unfortunate enough to find new support at .53 cents... the stock does look like its finding comfort back at its orginal trend line... but it is flirting with the gap resistance...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Trader Paul (1 July 2007)

*Re: HTA - Hutchison Telecommunications*



Hi folks,

HTA ..... it looks like this one is scribing out a V-bottom,
so anticipating some positive news, around mid-week ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## bornchampions (3 January 2008)

Just a question out there but could HTA be a possible, viable take-over?

Believe HTA has back up from, parent company ?

Customers have grown over 1.4 million, profits getting better, loses getting less, infastructer all completed, ready to prosper i believe?

Will it be a stock darling again?

Cheers


----------



## Trader Paul (30 June 2008)

Hi folks,

HTA ... let's set the spinnaker on this one, for a run on Thursday next,
as a positive light is expected to be focused on HTA, at that time ... 

... technically, HTA has been making a V-bottom over the past
6 weeks, with increasing volumes, as well.

So, an equally sharp rally is expected, as HTA lifts off its lows ... !~!

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (3 July 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> HTA ... let's set the spinnaker on this one, for a run on Thursday next,
> as a positive light is expected to be focused on HTA, at that time ...
> ...






Hi folks,

..... overall market having a down-day, but as expected,
HTA is ticking up, nicely ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Paavfc (24 February 2014)

HTA aka Vodafone now looks to be regaining customers and stabilising.

Vodafones sale of Verizon should see some money flow back to its AU operations.

This could become a nice 10 bagger.


----------



## JTLP (22 August 2018)

For those with a keen eye today, you could have hopped on board at the open and made a decent chunk!


----------

